# Hemichromis Master



## Will I AM (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm new to this forum. I'll be getting a 125g tank in the middle of the month. I've always been a huge hemchromis fan. I've kept H. Elongatus and H. Frempongi before. So a couple of questions for the hemichromis master.
I plan on using sand as a substrate. Driftwood for hiding places. Fx5 for the filter. Is this setup ok for elongatus/frempongi?
Can I house more than 1 hemichromis species in a 125g tank (safely)? Maybe 1 of each?
Do you know any good websites or books with more info on elongatus/frempongi? Info is hard to come by.
Do you know where I can buy some H. Frempongi? Been searching for about 3 weeks.

Any and all info would be great!

Btw, this forum is awsome! I've been lurkin around for the last month or so. There's not another forum out there that offers so much info. I've learned a ton. Just wanted to thank everyone.


----------



## hook848 (Nov 12, 2002)

Hello Will,

I'm keeping H. elongatus in a 75 gallon and a 125 gallon tank.

The dozen in the 75 seem to spawn all the time. They are less than 3 inches long, but there are at least three males that have claimed their own territory. They entice any female they can to spawn. I have grown out fry before, but I have no place to sell them so I ended up giving them to a friend.

Here is a link to my thread. You might find some answers to your questions there.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... s&&start=0

I don't know of any books or web sites with much info other than this forum. I have searched the net for any info I could find and there's not much out there.

I'm sure sand and driftwood will be fine.

I can't say whether more than one species can be kept together but I doubt it with these guys. A breeding pair won't tolerate any other fish. My plecos don't even come out of hiding during the day.

You might be able to get some frempongi from Jeff Rapps. I don't see any in stock, but that's where I got my elongatus.

http://www.tangledupincichlids.com/stock.html

Good luck!

Hook


----------



## Will I AM (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey thanks for the info. You have a vid on you tube right? I've watched it quite a bit. I have been checking in with Rapps, hoping he'll get some frempongi's in. 
As for my tank, I first started off thinking that I wanted to breed H. Elongatus, then I thought that it would be cool to have H. Elongatus, H. Frempongi and maybe another hemichromis species. 1 or 2 of each (Their personalities are just awsome). Anyone try this before?


----------



## Nebraska_cichlids (Dec 16, 2005)

Check here for some elongatus: http://www.gcca.net/classifieds/index.php/cat/5


----------



## Will I AM (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up. I'm probably gonna order some from Jeff Rapps. I'm really looking for a couple of Hemichromis Frempongi. Seem to be pretty rare.


----------

